# How to remove her bra with one hand



## Matt Derrick

im going to re-post a lot of the videojug videos that i think are interesting, cause, not only are they informative, but pretty darn funny :wink: 

http://www.videojug.com/film/player?id=640c97e8-d7cc-2c77-dfdc-ff0008c8f998


----------



## shasellette

actually alot of guys take way too long to get a bra off a girl


----------



## leggo_chinowski




----------



## dandy

can't you just pull until the straps break? no?


okay


----------



## eske silver

dandy said:


> can't you just pull until the straps break? no?



Ow fuck!


----------



## Matt Derrick

dandy said:


> can't you just pull until the straps break? no?



never done that with a bra (seems like it would be really hard/impossible), but i did it with a girl's underwear once. we were fooling around and she was on top teasing me and i was like, "don't make me rip em off" and she was like, "bet you couldn't" next thing you know, riiiip! straight off, one handed. i felt like a total badass.


----------



## Rob Nothing

most will take the pinch and twist. I just imagine unbuttoning my pants when only my left hand is free and I have to pee. It's the same technique.


----------



## walkswithcrows

i can do it, chix do it everyday.... skillz...


----------



## Kim Chee

Why are women wearing bras?

Somebody tell me.


----------



## eske silver

Cause it fuckin hurts when us busty broads have to run!
They also keep boobs from getting all national geographic over the decades.
AND they insulate the antennae from creepers whens its cold!
All in all, they suck and they're awesome.


----------



## Kim Chee

shasellette said:


> actually alot of guys take way too long to get a bra off a girl


Ahhhhhaaaaaa! Yes, a challenge! 

I can get 'em tumbling forward with less than a hand. A thumb and an index finger and we're in business in the titty department.

Front clasp is a different story. When all else fails, just slide cups upward and you'll be rewarded with immediate boobie access


----------



## RedHeaven

Haven't touched one of those evil things in years..literally. At first, like anything else new, it was a bit awkward when I stopped wearing them, but you couldn't pay me a million dollars to go back to them at this point. That being said, I'm far from a busty lady, so would understand why this isn't plausible for those folk.


----------



## Odin

@mmmmmmmichael yes the cup slide is a good move when dealing with a stubborn bra.
That said you really need to get some practice for the thumb and index.
I was outta practice for a while... when all of a sudden boobage just dropped down from sky, like manna from heaven. ::angelic::
Hallelujah!::eyepatch::
Thumb and index was a woeful failure ::sour:: and I had to resort to cup slide. ::dummy::
Still... though. Happy booby time was had. ::woot::


----------



## Kim Chee

RedHeaven said:


> Haven't touched one of those evil things in years..literally. At first, like anything else new, it was a bit awkward when I stopped wearing them, but you couldn't pay me a million dollars to go back to them at this point. That being said, I'm far from a busty lady, so would understand why this isn't plausible for those folk.



Yeah, boobies are for babies, but they sure are fun to play with


----------

